# Do you browse anonymously



## Durbrow (Apr 9, 2005)

Two questions: Do you browse anonymously? And if so how? This is prompted by an interesting (and free) application I am considering called Tor. Info is at http://tor.eff.org/. Thanks for any feedback or impressions.


----------



## The Ghost (Apr 9, 2005)

Durbrow said:
			
		

> Two questions: Do you browse anonymously? And if so how? This is prompted by an interesting (and free) application I am considering called Tor. Info is at http://tor.eff.org/. Thanks for any feedback or impressions.



I don't bowse anonymously because I don't feel threatened. But, doing so might be a good idea under the right circumstances. The issues raised by your posted link are interesting. I can't say that I have spent enough time on the issues raised to have positions. Inititally, I feel sympathetic to the things the Electronic Freedom Foundation appears to stand for, but taking positions would take some study on my part. I don't like to be seduced by what seems good at first glance.


----------



## padishahemperor (Apr 10, 2005)

Who'd want to?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 10, 2005)

Testing...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 10, 2005)

... not in the mood for port mapping. I think we haven't opened the port 8118 in the airport, so thatswhy I get 503s anytime I try to connect to any domain. I might try at work though.


----------



## ScottW (Apr 10, 2005)

There are different means to using the web anonymously. It depends on who you are wanting to avoid monitoring you.

For example, at work, you may not wish to have company IT guys being able to monitor your every click. One way to get around this (assuming the door is open) is to use SSH to create a tunnel to a computer on the internet (home or whatever) and setup a proxy like squid to browser the internet, use instant messaging, etc. Although you are still "tracked" by the sites you go to, your company can't track you.

If you don't want sites you visit to know the true you, then you must use an anonymous proxy out on the internet. Anything BUT a pay service can be a little annoying.


----------



## bobw (Apr 10, 2005)

http://www.anonymization.com/


----------



## rbuenger (Apr 11, 2005)

Depends on what you call anonymous. First if you just mean http (what most people do) than TOR is the best choice. Many other 'so called anonymizer' just don't do what you believe they should. Just routing you around the world using 10 open proxys just make it worse. Ok, the destination page don't know who you are (if the proxy don't attach a X-Forwarded-For header what they often do) but you should know that many of these 'open' proxys are just there for one reason: filter your traffic 
So TOR is the only thing I would ever use for surfing. And we've set up a great 'tutorial' to get TOR running with privoxy and Firefox. The best combination you can have: http://www.jgmnet.org/torfaq.html

Personally I just use iCab and surf the web without anonymizing because I don't need to hide who I'm. But I do use SSL if it's possible to hide the transfered traffic to all the 'routers' in between.

But what I use is PGP encryted mail and SSL POP3/SMTP. And if possible with the buddy I also use PGP IM (Jabber)


----------



## johntherevelato (Jan 22, 2006)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> ... not in the mood for port mapping. I think we haven't opened the port 8118 in the airport, so thatswhy I get 503s anytime I try to connect to any domain. I might try at work though.



I know that this is an old posting, but when trying to use Tor's proxy server, am getting a page not found or you're not connected to the internet error. Am using an Airport. Does the Airport need to be configured to the port 8118 setting? Thank you.


----------

